# LSI IT mode and ZFS



## cougar (Nov 21, 2011)

I use FreeBSD 8.1. I have 12 disks; 6 disks on LSI 1068E, and flash the fw to IT mode. I create one raidz2 pool with the 12 disks. When I pull out one of the disks on LSI, the whole pool can not be used. If I use this [cmd=]camcontrol reset all[/cmd] the pool can be used, it just shows one disk removed.

What can I do, let it just auto show 'disk removed' when disk on LSI damage or pull out, and the pool continue work. (like common disk damage or pull out)?


----------



## olav (Nov 21, 2011)

I run FreeBSD 9 Stable and for me hot swapping works as expected. The MPT driver has had some updates and bugfixes since FreeBSD 8.1


----------



## phoenix (Nov 21, 2011)

Works for me with FreeBSD 8.2, 8-STABLE, and 9.0-RC2.  Perhaps the mpt(4) driver was updated after the release of 8.1?

You can try booting off a FreeBSD 9.0 install CD or an mfsBSD (8.2) CD and check how the hot-plug/hot-swap works with those.  If it works correctly, then you'll need to upgrade your system.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, Thinks . 

I upgrade my system to 8-stable, and that work ok. Thinks again.


----------

